# Différence entre les kernel proposés ?

## Jean-Francois

Salut,

est-ce qu'il existe quelques part une brève description des différents kernel proposés par Gentoo. histoire de savoir quels types d'optimisations ont été effectués.

Par principe j'ai plus tendance à me replier sur le vanilla, mais s'il est possible d'y gagner en fonction de mon utilisation avec un autre, j'essairais bien.

Merci

----------

## Garko

Dans la FAQ oui  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24634

----------

## DuF

Si, comme moi, tu as une utilisation de ton Linux très orienté bureautique/multimédia/jeux je te conseil alors le noyau gaming-sources.

----------

## arlequin

Si par un pur hasard, tu as un chipset nForce de NVidia, je te conseille plus que fortement le kernel 2.4.20-xfs. C'est le seul (je crois) a inclure le support correct de ce chipset...

----------

## Jean-Francois

Non je n'ai pas de nForce, mais effectivement mon usage principal est net/bureautique/multimédia donc les gaming-source semblent les + intéressantes.

Je vais essayer ça.

Merci

----------

## crevette

Merci, je viens de basculer sur le gaming, et ca a l'air sympa.

----------

## arlequin

En toute objectivité, y a-t-il vraiment une différence notable ? parce que ça m'intéresse vraiment si y a gain au niveau bureautique/multimedia...

----------

## DuF

bah perso je trouve que c'est flagrant, auparavant j'étais obligé de rebooter une fois par semaine et de ne pas trop jouer, sinon avec les drivers nvidia (3123 ou 4191) je me retrouvai avec 250Mo de swap alors que j'ai 512 de ram, ça réduisait mes performances de manière drastiques. 

Avec le gaming-sources, comme j'ai déjà dit, je peux maintenant jouer à plusieurs jeux par jour, et au bout de 10 jours je ne swap pas, donc les perfs sont toujours au rendez-vous.

C'est un confort d'utilisation notable !

----------

## Arcord

Et pour utiliser ce kernel on fait comment?

Il suffit de faire un emerge?

Je veux dire, si je fais 'emerge gaming-sources', est-ce que lors du prochain 'make menuconfig' c'est ce kernel qui sera pris en compte ou bien il y a d'autres manipulations à faire auparavant?

----------

## yoyo

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> Et pour utiliser ce kernel on fait comment?
> 
> Il suffit de faire un emerge?
> 
> Je veux dire, si je fais 'emerge gaming-sources', est-ce que lors du prochain 'make menuconfig' c'est ce kernel qui sera pris en compte ou bien il y a d'autres manipulations à faire auparavant?

 

Voila comment j'ai fait : emerge gaming-sources puis suppression du lien /usr/src/linux qui pointait sur mon ancien kernel, création d'un lien /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le gaming source. Après, procédure standard : make menuconfig, make dep && clean bzImage modules modules_install. Copie du nouveau kernel (en conservant l'ancien au cas ou  :Wink:  ), modification du fichier grub.conf (ajout d'un pointeur vers mon ancien noyau) et reboot.

Corrigez-moi si j'ai dit / fait une bétise.

----------

## DuF

pas vu de bêtises  :Smile: 

à adapter bien sûr si lilo  :Smile: 

----------

## Arcord

Parfait.

Merci messieurs, je sens que je vais installer ce kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

## px

moi j'aime bien mon petit open mosix, avec 4 ordi qui tourne en permanence, c'est pas negligeable de faire un cluster transparent  :Wink: 

Faudrait que j'essaye de mettre les gaming-sources mais patchés open-mosix...

----------

## yoyo

 *px wrote:*   

> moi j'aime bien mon petit open mosix, avec 4 ordi qui tourne en permanence, c'est pas negligeable de faire un cluster transparent 
> 
> Faudrait que j'essaye de mettre les gaming-sources mais patchés open-mosix...

 

4 ordis pour un seul homme!!!

Wouaou c'est trop cool d'être Guru   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## DuF

c'est trop cool d'avoir 4 ordis  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> c'est trop cool d'avoir 4 ordis 

 

J'ai déja du mal avec un seul  :Laughing:  !!!

----------

## px

y'a mon ordi principal, un athlon 1800 3screen

le serveur web/mail/ftp etc... athlon 1700 - 230Go raid 5  :Smile: 

Le portable: p3 1Ghz

et un petit c3 800 sur la tv

Le tout en reseau

résultat les compilations se font plutot rapidement sur le C3  :Wink: 

mais si il y a une meilleure gestion de la memoire avec les gaming sources, il va peut-etre y avoir de la compilation de noyaux patchés openmosix dans l'air.

----------

## Apolonius

comme la plupart des kernels performants (ck, gaming) sont basés sur des patchs back-portés depuis les noyaux de dev, pourquoi ne pas passer directement à la serie 2.5.6x ?

C'est ce que j'ai fait et je ne rencontre pas de pb de stabilité mais il faut dire que je n'ai pas de matos "exotique". Les perfs sont encore meilleures qu'avec  les kernel 2.4 pré-cités.

----------

## px

c'est une idée, faut juste savoir que les pilotes nvidia ne s'installent que sur des kernels stables. A moin de le compiler sur un 2.4 et de mettre pilote ensuite sur le 2.5, je ne vois pas comment faire.

----------

## Apolonius

je faits fonctionner sans prob, les pilotes nvidia 3xxx avec un mm1-2.5.66.

Je les ai simplement installés par emerge (après avoir effacé le lien linux-beta et recréé un lien linux pointant vers le noyau 2.5.xx). Ensuite j'ai fait un cp /lib/modules/2.5.66-mm1/video/NVdriver /lib/modules/2.5.66-mm1/NVdriver.ko

après un petit depmod je peux insérer le module par modprobe

----------

## DuF

J'avais vu effectivement qqn rapporté les perfs de son noyau 2.5.64 pour jouer et ct carrément une autre dimension, les noyaux 2.4.x avec patchs n'apportant qu'un certain confort, pas une réelle amélioration des performances en elles mêmes.

Je suis tenté de testé un noyau 2.5.x mais l'histoire des drivers nvidia m'avait refroidi, si tu dis que c'est simple, je crois que je vais tenter  :Smile: 

----------

## Apolonius

c'est d'autant plus simple que tous les bons patchs sont appliqués par l'ebuild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Bon je le ferai demain, si je me lances là dedans ce soir, j'ai pas fini car il faudra que je test les jeux après et je ne tiens pas à me coucher trop tard  :Smile: 

----------

## px

ca pourrait etre sympa de tester ca, je crois que je vais le faire aussi. Mais j'ai une autre question (oui encore une) est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé le gnu/hurd? J'ai lu une news la dessus aujourd'hui et me demandais ce que ca apportait en fait.

----------

## DuF

euh le noyau HURD (enfin sur quoi c'est basé) je dirai qu'il est en phase pré natale  :Smile: 

Moi je suis intéressé pour en mettre un dès que j'ai une deuxième machine, même si je crois que pour le moment l'implémentation de l'ext2 ne supporte pas des partitions de plus de 2Go, mais comme il est en développement, ça va venir !

----------

